# Dymondwood Strikers



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Spending some time in shop today and turned out a few Dymond wood strikers. They are a little darker than the picture shows. Dymond wood is no longer available since the manufacturer burned down several years ago and it is getting hard to find. If anyone is interested in one let me know $15.00 ea plus shipping or open to do some bartering as well.



 










Rodney

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2018)

Those are Purty! I have a couple pieces of Dymondwood I'm hoarding. I wish I could figure out what brand those slabs I've got are. The only thing I know for sure is they aren't Dymondwood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks good Rodney....


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 14, 2018)

Rodney, I want one. How are they sound wise compared to real wood? I have some 4x4x 5/4 mesquite blanks if you are in need. Jim


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 15, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Rodney, I want one. How are they sound wise compared to real wood? I have some 4x4x 5/4 mesquite blanks if you are in need. Jim



I will send you a pm later today when i get home from work bud



Rodney.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 17, 2018)

@JR Parks pm message sent.


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 17, 2018)

Got it Rodney. My first choice would be 3rd from left, 2nd choice 5th from left-whichever one you haven't sold yet. Thanks Jim


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Got it and will set it aside tonight for you.


----------



## Tom Wood (Feb 10, 2018)

Really beautiful!!!!!!! What are the dimensions of those strikers? What finish do you use on them?


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 22, 2018)

@Bigdrowdy1 Rodney and I did a trade for this striker . It came today - with a pot call and trumpet call. The T call is awesome Mexican crosscut Mesquite and African Blackwood the photo is not good at all. The finish is superb - since I don't know how to use this call I am assuming the finish just blinds them! Thanks Rodney - I sure got the best of this deal!!!! Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jim just got home and had your box waiting on me. The blanks is through the roof awesome but that pen is sexy sweet!! Looks like and correct me if I ma wrong Mesquite with whitetail deer antler? I do not know the pen style but I like the magnetic cap feature on it. I will need to take some pictures to show this stuff off after I dry out. been working outside in this rainy dreary cold flippin day.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes whitetail and mesquite on a Zen rollerball. Yes nasty day here as well 38 and raining now. Jim


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 22, 2018)

Just noticed I forgot to post pic of trumpet call. Thanks again R

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Wood (Feb 23, 2018)

What is a trumpet call? What animal does it call, how does it work and how does it sound????
Thanks
TW


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 24, 2018)

Tom, @Tom Wood 
It is a turkey call. Best described in

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Well finally get to post what some may call pictures, m e they dont look like what I am taking a picture of. @JR Parks wanted one of the strikers above and I wanted to send him a little some extra. So in return for me sending him some stuff he sent me the following.

The woods are a Mesquite pot blank big enough to get a striker top out of it as well. TX persimmon, Zircote and some beautiful sap- heartwood Coco blanks.

The Woods



 

The pen is Mesquite with a TX Whitetail band with a post-able magnetic cap. the pen has a deep glass looking finish and is SWEET. 

Thank you Jim.



Rodney

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

